# 1998 Nissan Frontier Oil Pressure Problem



## kaylin4u (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay, here's the story. My dad owns a 1998 Nissan Frontier 2WD with the dual overhead cam 2.4L (I believe it's the KA24DE engine). Anyway, he let my sister use this truck and when we got it back, the timing guides, tensioner, etc. were all eaten up and as we expected the worse. the valves were bent too. So after months of getting everything repaired, we got it buttoned up and running solid.

Now the oil light is on at idle, flickers when starting to rev it up, then goes out over 2500 RPM's. We went ahead and replaced the oil pump and the sending unit to be sure, but I was wondering if we're missing something? Could residing trash gotten into the new oil filter to block it? Could there be trash in the passages? This engine sounds great and no knocking at all.

Do I need to pull the oil pan and timing cover again to see if there could be anything blocking it? Or do I just need to get a new spring and bump up the oil pressure because the engine could be worn out?

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd get a new sending unit, from the dealer, to start. I had the same symptoms w/my old Mit. (new aftermarket sending unit) and the dealer part took care of the problem.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll second that call on the factory oil pressure sending unit. I've had to replace one before that I bought from NAPA. After 2 days it leaked. Got one from the dealer, no problem as of yet.


----------

